# Blacked out Headlights and Taillights?



## Bailey Blair (Mar 28, 2014)

As of Monday I will have my windows tinted, paint for my wheels are in transit, and emblem vinyl is on it's way. The last step for my murder cruze would be darker headlights and Taillights and I wanted the cruze family's opinions on what they think the best way to go about this would be. Thanks!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Honestly, aftermarket. Will last the longest and give it a different look. My profile has an example. Otherwise, check with McNeo as he had his tinted and for sale last time I checked.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

With how many people complain about the light output from the headlights, why do some want to tint them?
I don't believe that tinted headlights are legal anywhere. Tinted Taillights are questionable in most places. If you must tint the headlights, I would suggest a removable cover, so you can take it off at night.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> With how many people complain about the light output from the headlights, why do some want to tint them?
> I don't believe that tinted headlights are legal anywhere. Tinted Taillights are questionable in most places. If you must tint the headlights, I would suggest a removable cover, so you can take it off at night.


^^^^ This is why aftermarket black background headlights would do you better.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Tinting your housings will make a tremendous impact on the amount of usable light output you get from your headlights. Additionally, most of the aftermarket options out there use cheap LED components and normally fail within the first 6 months.

Depending on the look you are going for, it may better to take your factory housings apart and paint them

Nick C.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Diode Dynamics said:


> Tinting your housings will make a tremendous impact on the amount of usable light output you get from your headlights. Additionally, most of the aftermarket options out there use cheap LED components and normally fail within the first 6 months.
> 
> Depending on the look you are going for, it may better to take your factory housings apart and paint them
> 
> Nick C.


What would you guys charge to disassemble a headlight and either paint or retrofit them with HIDs?


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Especially ones like these: 










The LED components in that strip are probably made from poor quality components. If that's not bad enough, they are also blue, which is illegal in all 50 states and will get you pulled over

Nick C.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> What would you guys charge to disassemble a headlight and either paint or retrofit them with HIDs?


We don't do installations at our location, aside from vehicle testing and studio shots. But I have dealers all around the country that perform those installations for a fair price.

Nick C.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

If you just want tinted tail lamps, then have them clearcoated by a bodyshop with black tint in the clear. That will get you the smoothest, most glossy, and longest lasting effect. As far as headlamps, I would suggest painting the internal housing.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

I was thinking of getting window tint on the tails. It's looks good, cheap and easy to do!


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Honestly, aftermarket. Will last the longest and give it a different look. My profile has an example. Otherwise, check with McNeo as he had his tinted and for sale last time I checked.



I like them on your car. Mine is Tungsten so I am having a hard time trying to figure out if I did anything, what color would match.. Black seems a little too off to for mine.. too bad there isn't like a dark charcoal or something.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

You could take it to a body shop and have them color match it with a 60/40 clear/color mix

Really depends how dark you are wanting to go

Nick C.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Just got a quote for film tinting. $120


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

2014RS said:


> I was thinking of getting window tint on the tails. It's looks good, cheap and easy to do!
> 
> 
> 2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
> My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html



The issue is the longevity of that. Tint is meant to be used on the inside of glass, not exposed to the elements. Also, it can tear or knick. Id charge 175 to tint all 4 tails with clearcoat. It'd be worth the extra cost to have it sprayed IMO.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When painting the housings, remember we don't have projectors. I'd say paint the borders like how the headlights swoop up into the fender and maybe the bottoms.


----------

